# Pedometer Instruction Booklet Needed Please



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Last summer, on the guidance of somebody (bodies) on here I bought an OMRON Walking style11 pedometer. The pedometer was fine & I used to help train for a charity run last year. Took the pedometer out today & although the LCD was going through the different modes (steps taken; kms run; etc) it wasn't actually recording anything. S*ds law says that I've lost the instruction booklet . I've tried to get the set-up details on line but without success. So, does anybody have the set up booklet for this specific type of pedometer. If so, please pm me. I will gratefully reimburse your p & p.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Is it like this one?


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Very similar. They are both OMRON, the three buttons are in the same place & perform the same function (comparing your pic with the one in my hand). The differences between yours & mine seem to be superficial.
Thanks.
jimmy


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Try this Jimmy. This is what I looked at when I lost my manual.

http://www.omronhealthcare.com/products/manuals/

There are a couple of others listed too, so hopefully yours will be in the list.

Hope it helps.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Google is your friend:

go here:

http://www.omron-healthcare.com/en/product/step_counters/HJ-113-E_WSII.html

then scroll down page to INSTRUCTION MANUAL (ENGLISH) and download the pdf.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

ThePrisoner & rogerblack, thanks for your attachments. The exact pedometer is in the link that one of you sent me (not saying which, because you both deserve the thanks for helping me out). The link has now been saved for studying later.


----------

